# Chemical Pregnancy & Low HCG Levels



## chippyslady

Hi All,

I just experienced a chemical pregnancy (I hate that term, but I guess that is what it was since it was so early) at 4w6d :cry: My HCG levels were only 30 at 4w1d, then 25 at 4w4d. It seems it was doomed from the start. I am just concerned that when (I say when and not if, since I WILL think positively :winkwink:) I get pregnant again, will my HCG levels be that low again? Has anyone had low HCG levels, mc'd and got pregnant again with high HCG levels?

Thanks in advance! It is good to be here with others that know what I am going through. :flower:


----------



## roonsma

chippyslady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just experienced a chemical pregnancy (I hate that term, but I guess that is what it was since it was so early) at 4w6d :cry: My HCG levels were only 30 at 4w1d, then 25 at 4w4d. It seems it was doomed from the start. I am just concerned that when (I say when and not if, since I WILL think positively :winkwink:) I get pregnant again, will my HCG levels be that low again? Has anyone had low HCG levels, mc'd and got pregnant again with high HCG levels?
> 
> Thanks in advance! It is good to be here with others that know what I am going through. :flower:

Hi chippyslady, my understanding is its the developing embryo that makes the hcg so as i understand it (and please correct me if i'm wrong anyone) if your hcg levels are low its because the pregnancy is not progressing correctly, so WHEN you so have a successful pregnancy your hcg levels will jump up leaps and bounds!! hope this helps, best of luck x:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats what I think also roonsma.

I had one in Jan and April :hugs:


----------



## w8ing4baby

I also just went through a chemical pregnancy. We were 4w6d when we found out we were pregnant. Beta was only 114. Two days later, beta went down to 111. The next week (5w5d) beta went up to 350. 6w1d went down to 217 and 4 days later (last Monday) down to 89. Just waiting to get to 0. It's been really rough. We've been ttc for 2 1/2 years. This was our second iui. My doctor and nurses seem to think we will probably not have another m/c. I know it's hard to think positively, but we are trying to see it as at least now we know we CAN get pregnant. 2 1/2 years of not knowing if we could or couldn't was really hard. 

I'd like to hear stories about good pregnancies after m/c too. I wish you luck as you try again!


----------



## Omi

In a normally progressing pregnancy the hcg will double every 48 hours or so. The only reason your numbers were low is because you were very early on and unfortunately mc :hugs: Once the embryo comes away from the lining (or the placenta in a more advanced pg), or as in a chemical, never implanted properly, the numbers will normally start to drop.

There is absolutely no reason for you to not go on and have a normal pg next time, hun. This is a terribly distressing thing to have happen but you have every reason to believe you will go on to a healthy pregnancy next time.

Sorry for your loss, chicken.

:hugs: Omi xxx


----------



## jeanettekaren

It took me 4 years to get my first bfp (which ended in a chemical in December at 5+4) but it only took me another 2 months before getting a proper bfp. I've just had an early scan at 10+1 and everything is going really well so far.

Apparently you are more fertile after a pregnancy, even one ending in a chemical so FX'd you won't have to wait too long for your sticky bean either :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I had a chemical pregnancy at 4+5. I also hate that term as I think it diminishes what happened.

I fell pregnant 2.5 weeks later with Isabella and my betas were excellent - almost double average. Sadly I lost her in the 2nd trimester but it was nothing to do with betas.


----------

